# The Thing vs Narutoverse



## eaebiakuya (Oct 14, 2011)

The Thing from Fantastic Four.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 14, 2011)

Ben stomps Narutoverse and HST


----------



## Light (Oct 14, 2011)

Which version of the Thing is this?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

Ben claps.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

The Thing gets decimated.

Too slow to keep up with higher-end ninjas, succumbs to any of the following:

Box Dimension
Death God
Soul-Rip
Kamui
Tiger Seal
Susano Sword


Come at me.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 14, 2011)

I think you mean Totsuka, which is a sword wielded by Itachi's Susanoo. 

Susanoo sword suggests Sasuke could do anything more than piss him off.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ben wins simply for being a better character.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Thing gets decimated.
> 
> Too slow to keep up with higher-end ninjas, succumbs to any of the following:
> 
> ...



finally! someone who doesn't say ben wins without a good argument.


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 14, 2011)

Way too slow. His reaction speed is up there but him physically would get the tag and run from long distance.


----------



## enzymeii (Oct 14, 2011)

Nagato prime vs Ben would be a good match, the whole verse should be able to take him with mild difficulty.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 14, 2011)

enzymeii said:


> Nagato prime vs Ben would be a good match, the whole verse should be able to take him with mild difficulty.



Nagato Prime would get one shotted.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 14, 2011)

the only issues He'd have are the soul rip techniques really I'm not sure Genjutsu can effectively mind screw a guy who was able to will himself back onto his feet..despite being very close to death and having just gotten his insides jostled around by Gladz in '' lol curbstomp bitches" mode

basically if they throw themselves at him and buy pein time to rush him with deva..maybe

if not he's gonna be smearing everything short of the bijuu who could probably manage a KO if they mix them bombs with pains grav nuke assuming they don't line up and try him one or one or some stupidity like that

Using Amateretsu basically means you now have a hyperdurable brick who probably isn''t going to be more then mildly burned fast enough to bitch slap ICBM's and the like running at you..while on fire with super flame..

then again given how bad Narutoverse CIS is no amount of bloodlust is gonna save some of these characters


----------



## Physics Man (Oct 14, 2011)

Ben can't solo the HST but there is nothing in Naruto that can take him out while all Ben needs to do is get his hands on them. Also Ben is far smarter then anyone in Naruto I say he takes the verse.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 14, 2011)

what the hell?! 

with local people's interests more relevant
Video#2


Video#2

i am wondering if you all are considering all of the naruoverse's attacks.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 14, 2011)

Susanoo does nothing. Tsukuyomi's a tossup. One Rasengan or a hundred, they do nothing.

Kamui does nothing if it can't get past Ben's durability.


----------



## Physics Man (Oct 14, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> what the hell?!
> 
> with local people's interests more relevant
> Video#2
> ...



They are attacks but Ben Grimm can survive without much difficulty.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 14, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Susanoo does nothing. Tsukuyomi's a tossup. One Rasengan or a hundred, they do nothing.
> 
> Kamui does nothing if it can't get past Ben's durability.



itachi's susanoo seals people with the sword of tatsuka, tsukuyomi mindrapes you in about 3 days time (only taking a few seconds), a hundred does do something, and what does kamui have to do with durability?! it _warps_ you somewhere else! 



Physics Man said:


> They are attacks but Ben Grimm can survive without much difficulty.



iare you being sarcastic?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 14, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> itachi's susanoo seals people with the sword of tatsuka



Totsuka =/= Susanoo.



> tsukuyomi mindrapes you in about 3 days time (only taking a few seconds)



In the Marvel universe that kind of thing is par for the course.




> a hundred does do something,


Care to elaborate? 





> and what does kamui have to do with durability?! it _warps_ you somewhere else!



Warping an entire person doesn't actually damage them, so no harm on foul.

Now if Kakashi were to attempt to warp a specific part of Ben, such as (say) his head, it would have to overcome his durability to disconnect his head from his body and thereby send that head elsewhere.




> are you being sarcastic?



Are you?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 14, 2011)

why the fuck would Rasengans do anything to a guy who;s body survived a beat down from the Champion and a punch from Gladz?

why is Sasuke harming a guy who can brawl with base hulk?


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2011)

Someone should explain to the person what the people you are talking about that Ben faced off against can do


----------



## Physics Man (Oct 14, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> why the fuck would Rasengans do anything to a guy who;s body survived a beat down from the Champion and a punch from Gladz?
> 
> why is Sasuke harming a guy who can brawl with base hulk?



Because Sasuke is a Uchiha


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 14, 2011)

I doubt a Rasengan can do more damage than a punch from a guy who can push planets around. If that didn't turn Ben's internal organs to sloppy goo, the Rasengan sure won't.

And Chibaku Tensei against a guy who brawls with Hulk just means we see Ben do what Kyuubi Naruto did and power out of it.

Sasuke might as well be worthless - damn near his whole repertoire is lightning, and Ben took a shot from Thor and was fine. Not to mention when Storm was in the new F4 team, she didn't worry about throwing lightning around Ben. He's grounded, Chidori variations are entirely worthless on him. And his eye jutsu are too all over the place.

Tsukiyomi... torture? Seriously? Ben spent a while in Hell being tortured by Mephisto and didn't break. Being stabbed for 72 hours isn't remotely in the same ballpark.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 14, 2011)

I know Ben is a helluva popular guy on the forums, and I like him alot but this is just...

Never mind, I guess its a sign for me to quit the obd.

Cya guys. Happy debating.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 14, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Totsuka =/= Susanoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



totsuka is equal to susanoo if i am talking about itachi. you have not refuted that argument.

i am not understanding the second point..

look at the fight with the kyubi in relation to the many giant rasengans. 

well, if his whole body is warped, then maybe the narutoverse wins by default?
other than that, please show me how the thing can survive against warping a part of his body? this kind of attack should not even be in relation to durability! it's like just teleporting someone else's body part to another dimension! 

oh no, i am not being sarcastic.



Lucifeller said:


> I doubt a Rasengan can do more damage than a punch from a guy who can push planets around. If that didn't turn Ben's internal organs to sloppy goo, the Rasengan sure won't.
> 
> And Chibaku Tensei against a guy who brawls with Hulk just means we see Ben do what Kyuubi Naruto did and power out of it.
> 
> ...



ok then, maybe the rasengans wont work? although i dont know who your talking about. although not everything has to be the same output.

so what if he brawls with hulk? does the thing usually win his brawls? or does he get beat by hulk? if he gets beat then *hulk* would be the one to escape it, not the thing. and i think i would more likely lean to the hulk escaping it.

sasuke doesnt only have his lightning elements u know.  and i am not really refering to sasuke's techniques. mostly itachi's susanoo. 

how long did he spend in hell? and the tsukuyomi has other ways of torturing than just stab wounds. 



i am really not getting this! especially the durable feats and kakashi's kamui! how can you be durable to teleportation?! i would rather you people even state that the thing can try to prevent him from activating it before it happens! although, the question of speed would come to the thing and kakashi. i would more understand with the rasengans but totsuka, tsukuyomi *AND * kamui are being down played?! if these attacks dont work on the thing i dont know wat will...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 14, 2011)

Edit: Ben Wins


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 14, 2011)

FireEel said:


> I know Ben is a helluva popular guy on the forums, and I like him alot but this is just...
> 
> Never mind, I guess its a sign for me to quit the obd.
> 
> Cya guys. Happy debating.



Actually I do agree mentioning Ben in the same breath as people who can legitimately destroy planets is uproariously hilarious, in a debate caveman way. I'd call it the Dark Phoenix Saga Colossus fallacy. No offense IWD.

That said, most from Naruto aren't going to laugh off even just Ben exhaling hard at them, so that makes it easier for me to just nod nod and go my way.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 14, 2011)

Ben would easily solo HST based on feats and powerscaling. Even Power 6.
Still, Tagging ICBM may not be that impressive because like 99% of missiles they move in almost a straight line in the final stage. 
The will power part, mere will power is useless. Mental resistance is needed to over come genjutsu. Ben, if he has it, will laugh at it.
Ben should be faster and his thunder clap can reach multiple kms and hurt mountain busters. He has high durability and higher endurance. Also resistant to heat, electric attacks.
Really, pitting him against Naruto is a bad idea. Pit him against someone like Rakan or something.


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 15, 2011)

Thought this was John Carpenter's Thing for a second. 'Tis unfortunate.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Thought this was John Carpenter's Thing for a second. 'Tis unfortunate.


----------



## Es (Oct 15, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Thought this was John Carpenter's Thing for a second. 'Tis unfortunate.



That was the last thread unfortunately


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 15, 2011)

This thread is a bit silly. The entire Narutoverse? Seriously?

Ben is durable as fuck but there are still a ton of hax jutsu in the Narutoverse that can take him out regardless of durability, and he's not exactly an impossible target to hit.







Or no wait... maybe he's just so strong and durable that everything used against him magically fails or breaks and he one-shots the entire universe.

Jeez.


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 15, 2011)

Es said:


> That was the last thread unfortunately



I missed it. I should have known.

Death and assimilation, just as expected.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 15, 2011)

I think the Thing would lose due his speed and due the hax of naruto-verse however with speed equalized Thing should murderstomp the wholle HST.

Itachi's amaterasu,tsukuyomi and sword of Totsuka might work.

Kakashi's Kamui seem pretty deadly and it might work aswell.

We have Madara who might teleport him in his own dimmension.

Pain might soulf*ck him aswell.

Shiki Fuujin would probably fail to seal Ben.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 15, 2011)

Raid3r2010 said:


> I think the Thing would lose due his speed and due the hax of naruto-verse however with speed equalized Thing should murderstomp the wholle HST.
> 
> Itachi's amaterasu,tsukuyomi and sword of Totsuka might work.
> 
> ...



That's interesting...one soulfuck could actually kill all bodies if they have just one soul. However, since the whole purpose of the movie was to show us nihilistic solitude confronted with such horror, i seriously doubt it has one.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol Ben is far faster than anybody in Naruto. Or HST for that matter.
A few shockwaves should be enough. They pack enough power to injure mountain busters and has good range too. Naruto wankers are annoying.
@FireEel
Lol wut? I know you falsely thinks that OBD downplays Naruto. However getting so worked up over a debate come on man. So what if Naruto loses to Ben? Why butthurt? I mean, YYH is my favourite series but I won't start this butthurt shit just because Ben beat S class beings, say Sensui. Its just a debate. If you are wrong, concede. If you think you are right, counter their arguments with logic. Hurr Ben beat Naruto. Nooooo! Durr


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 15, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> That's interesting...one soulfuck could actually kill all bodies if they have just one soul. However, since the whole purpose of the movie was to show us nihilistic solitude confronted with such horror, i seriously doubt it has one.



Well that's another Thing thread. Yeah Ben can take out Naruto by powerscaling. He takes (or at least survives) punches from top tier class 100 bricks. And thunderclapping is a good way of winning verse battles.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 15, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Lol Ben is far faster than anybody in Naruto. Or HST for that matter.



Hard to believe that,Ben at best is as fast as captain america and Iron Fist who'm have some super-sonic reaction feats,fastest guys from Naruto and HST are easily in the hypersonic range,5 mach or above.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 15, 2011)

Ben is waaaay above mach 5. He has tagged some really fast people even excluding outliers like FTL shit.
He should be easily in the massively hypersonic (mach 25+) range


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 15, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Ben is waaaay above mach 5. He has tagged some really fast people even excluding outliers like FTL shit.
> He should be easily in the massively hypersonic (mach 25+) range



Ben has ftl outliers? That some Jeoph Leob level bullshit right there wtf? or are you just bringing that up as hypothetical?



Raid3r2010 said:


> Hard to believe that,Ben at best is as fast as captain america and Iron Fist who'm have some super-sonic reaction feats,fastest guys from Naruto and HST are easily in the hypersonic range,5 mach or above.



first of all IF has a speed edge on Spiderman

secondly IF and Peter are faster than any Naruto characters so I have no idea why you think going 'he's only Danny " fast is somehow a bad thing..you just basically implied Benny could blitz the raikage 



Physics Man said:


> Because Sasuke is a Uchiha



oh..right 

maybe Ben should barrow Karins jacket 



tsunadefan said:


> ok then, maybe the rasengans wont work? although i dont know who your talking about. although not everything has to be the same output.
> 
> so what if he brawls with hulk? does the thing usually win his brawls? or does he get beat by hulk? if he gets beat then *hulk* would be the one to escape it, not the thing. and i think i would more likely lean to the hulk escaping it.



so because base Hulk beats up Ben after a good few rounds Naruto characters are gonna magically be able to beat him? the hell kinda logic is that? you implying naruto characters are around base hulk tier?



Charcan said:


> Actually I do agree mentioning Ben in the same breath as people who can legitimately destroy planets is uproariously hilarious, in a debate caveman way. I'd call it the Dark Phoenix Saga Colossus fallacy. No offense IWD..



if you're using to imply Ben has planetary durability or somehow wasn't pwned I agree

if your using it to illustrate damage soak and mental toughness on a level that being turned into a juice pouch for all intent and purposes makes him tougher then HST characters then not so much

I've always said it's impressive because he was 'lol dismissed bitch' style punched and wasn't instantly pure' and nothing more it's very clear from the scan Gladz was preparing for an invincible style red mist "kill you" punch if Ben so much as got up and he'd of been as dead as a pig in texas BBQ


----------



## AceDick (Oct 15, 2011)

Parker really isn't faster than Naruto high tiers to be honest. He is what? Mach 3!?


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 15, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Ben is waaaay above mach 5. He has tagged some really fast people even excluding outliers like FTL shit.
> He should be easily in the massively hypersonic (mach 25+) range



You serious ? The Ben I grew up with on Fox Kids (more than 10 y ago) was likely peak human or above. 

If he's as fast as you claim ... he's murderstomping the Naruto-verse with ease lmao



AceDick said:


> Parker really isn't faster than Naruto high tiers to be honest. He is what? Mach 3!?



Yeah,agree.

Current Naruto,Raikage,Minato,Prime Pain and Itachi and many other guys should be easily above 5 mach. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> first of all IF has a speed edge on Spiderman
> 
> secondly IF and Peter are faster than any Naruto characters so I have no idea why you think going 'he's only Danny " fast is somehow a bad thing..you just basically implied Benny could blitz the raikage



I’ve read today the battle between IF and Captain America.

And from what I’ve seen IF and Cap were more like equals,it could’ve gona either way if IF wasn’t tired.

Didn’t marvel confirmed Spider-Man’s reaction speed is 15 times greater than an average human ? Spider-Man have shown several occasionally super-sonic reaction speed but the fastest guys from Naruto are in the hypersonic range,there was a thred were Kakashi defeated Spider-Man and Kakashi isn’t even a top tier in speed in Naruto-verse.

From what I implied Ben can’t blitz any of the Raikages … but if the other guy is right … Ben should be able to blitz.


----------



## The Determinator (Oct 15, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Ben can't solo the HST but there is nothing in Naruto that can take him out while all Ben needs to do is get his hands on them. Also Ben is far smarter then anyone in Naruto I say he takes the verse.



what the hell? let me see some genjutsu breaking feats


----------



## The Determinator (Oct 15, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Ben can't solo the HST but there is nothing in Naruto that can take him out while all Ben needs to do is get his hands on them. Also Ben is far smarter then anyone in Naruto I say he takes the verse.



what the hell? let me see some genjutsu breaking feats


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 15, 2011)

Raid3r2010 said:


> You serious ? The Ben I grew up with on Fox Kids (more than 10 y ago) was likely peak human or above.



Comics >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> animated shows based on the comics.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 15, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Comics >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> animated shows based on the comics.



Yeah,true. 

So far I've seen Ben a couple of times fighting in comics(Marvel Civil WaR,Greg Pak's Herc,WWH,Post WWH) and from what seen im not impressed though if he really proves to be Mach 25 which I can't see how he's murderstomping the wholle Naruto-verse with ease.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 15, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Parker really isn't faster than Naruto high tiers to be honest. He is what? Mach 3!?



you ever read Remo Williams novels? Y'know the scene with master Chuin were some tank or some one fires high caliber bullets at time point blank and the old fart leisurely catches each individual bullet and with great care..deposits them in three even piles..each containing ten thousand bullets each?

Yeah Pete's faster than that guy..when aided by his precog..with out He'd probably only be slightly slower

that's faster than anything the NU has done..in terms of speed 



Raid3r2010 said:


> I?ve read today the battle between IF and Captain America.
> 
> And from what I?ve seen IF and Cap were more like equals,it could?ve gona either way if IF wasn?t tired.
> 
> ...



And Itachi recently got rapestomped by Pete in a thread precedent changes..as for the fifteen times greater reaction time?

Marvel and DC are notoriously for having their editors or writers in author notes and databooks claim immensely retarded things their website stats are a joke..I don't even think any one takes that stuff seriously any more

I mean the giving the SS comparable stats to the LT while claiming he can't exceed light speed? or saying Odin is only a class 60 when he's shown greater strength in his right arm then two class 80's backed up by a dozen class 60's for example..after an exhausting battle no less

best not to take it seriously and go by accurate feats..other wise you end up severely misinformed and exposed to massive amounts of stupid


----------



## AceDick (Oct 15, 2011)

@IWD
Eh bullets aren't fast at all. You are mistaking spidey sense with raw speed.
Precog and Speed are completely different.
Lets not turn this already bad thread worse by turning it into a Parker speed thread. Nothing good will come of it. OBD demands calcs and unless CT or CBG15 has done any Spidey calcs here, it would dive into the 'unquantifiable' area. There is also the whole 'no calc staking' business
Maybe if Mike did some Spidey calcs at KMC...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 15, 2011)

AceDick said:


> @IWD
> Eh bullets aren't fast at all. You are mistaking spidey sense with raw speed.
> Precog and Speed are completely different..



it's still superior to anything done by any one in the NU and Bullets aren't that fast? in a verse were the creator specifically said his ninjas would be obsolete if such things got wide spread use or something like that I'm not so sure

Pete's done mid air course correction dodging thousands of rounds from auto mated systems geared to take out metas..He's done the same with lasers by his precog on instinct jerking his body away aim dodging


I don't see why he isn't faster than NU characters and his victories here against them recently support that - I mean I get bullets alone not being impressive but bullet timing itself has always been a mainstay of gauging a characters speed at least for the dregs and stuff which..both Naruto and SM are relative to other fictional characters in vs in terms of potency if not quality


----------



## AceDick (Oct 15, 2011)

Eh, ignore Kishi. He is an idiot. Going by calcs, Naruto characters are waaaaay faster than bullets. Its well established in the OBD. The 'gun>ninja' and 'only 5 sec' are only used for trolling purpose


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 15, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Eh, ignore Kishi. He is an idiot. Going by calcs, Naruto characters are waaaaay faster than bullets. Its well established in the OBD. The 'gun>ninja' and 'only 5 sec' are only used for trolling purpose



it depends on the ninja and the really high caliber Beret like rifles I bet could do damage.

Hell I think we've pretty much proven this (well more paul and Watchmen and Heuy since they bother more to do the legwork more then just arguing) in the recent RL vs Naruto threads

mind you I'm betting guys like Gai and the Raikage are fast enough for it not to matter but the average high tier..does seem to be rather slow..compared to the big two speedsters (minus naruto)


----------



## AceDick (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I am talking about the top high tiers.
Bullets aren't that fast btw. The fastest is mach 3.5 IIRC.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 15, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Well I am talking about the top high tiers.
> Bullets aren't that fast btw. The fastest is mach 3.5 IIRC.



I would say out of those Pete should be able to handle all but two or three in terms of being able to blitz or be too swift to get pegged down easily

and IF? should be able run circles around them


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 15, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> And Itachi recently got rapestomped by Pete in a thread precedent changes..as for the fifteen times greater reaction time?



May I see the thread please ? 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Marvel and DC are notoriously for having their editors or writers in author notes and databooks claim immensely retarded things their website stats are a joke..I don't even think any one takes that stuff seriously any more
> 
> I mean the giving the SS comparable stats to the LT while claiming he can't exceed light speed? or saying Odin is only a class 60 when he's shown greater strength in his right arm then two class 80's backed up by a dozen class 60's for example..after an exhausting battle no less
> 
> best not to take it seriously and go by accurate feats..other wise you end up severely misinformed and exposed to massive amounts of stupid



Yeah,I guess you're right.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and IF? should be able run circles around them



Current Iron Fist is that fast ?

Volume 1 Iron Fist is no near as fast as a high tier from Naruto-verse.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Raid3r2010 said:


> current Iron Fist is that fast ?
> 
> Volume 1 Iron Fist is no near as fast as a high tier from Naruto-verse.



he's gotten quite a few power ups...and the guys been bullet timing for awhile..in fact if your on volume one..there's a pretty good feat of him deflecting Fletch's in the guys early years..

IIRC awhile back before his current levels one time he grabbed peter and used him like a human baseball bat despite being depowered


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 15, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so because base Hulk beats up Ben after a good few rounds Naruto characters are gonna magically be able to beat him? the hell kinda logic is that? you implying naruto characters are around base hulk tier?



what i was trying to imply was that just because the thing took on hulk it didnt mean that the thing would just not be affected by narutoverses's haxed jutsus. and my logic seems to be working here out of most of the people debating for the thing, thank you.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 15, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> what i was trying to imply was that just because the thing took on hulk it didnt mean that the thing would just not be affected by narutoverses's haxed jutsus. and my logic seems to be working here out of most of the people debating for the thing, thank you.



and about the only jutsu's that are gonna work are the soul raping ones..if they can get close enough to ben to do it with out turning into Soup

you phrased things in a wanktastic manner


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 15, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and about the only jutsu's that are gonna work are the soul raping ones..if they can get close enough to ben to do it with out turning into Soup
> 
> you phrased things in a wanktastic manner



i phrase things in a wanktastic manner?  speak for yourself.

so totsuka, tsukuyomi nor kamui will not have any effect on him?! and there also some charaters that can get close to him through their own personal hax. madara, danzo, edo tensei summons, orochimaru, minato and raikage and naruto with their speed...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 15, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> i phrase things in a wanktastic manner?  speak for yourself.
> 
> so totsuka, tsukuyomi nor kamui will not have any effect on him?! and there also some charaters that can get close to him through their own personal hax. madara, danzo, edo tensei summons, orochimaru, minato and raikage and naruto with their speed...



Totsuka lacks the feats to prove it can pierce his side, Kamui can  be countered by a fist to the face, Tsukyomi is doing jack and shit to some one who was tortured by mephisto Summons get turned into dead big animals...orochimaru is not gonna do anything

Raikage gets smeared..Naruto gets beaten into a coma..and Minato hits Ben with a rasengan then Ben kills him seriously he's too damn durable and too freaken strong


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Oct 15, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the only issues He'd have are the soul rip techniques really I'm not sure Genjutsu can effectively mind screw a guy who was able to will himself back onto his feet..despite being very close to death and having just gotten his insides jostled around by Gladz in '' lol curbstomp bitches" mode
> 
> basically if they throw themselves at him and buy pein time to rush him with deva..maybe
> 
> ...



Where can I read this glads in curbstomp mode.....lol


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2011)

NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> Where can I read this glads in curbstomp mode.....lol



a good example is a Gladz vs this alternate hyperion were they fight in nanoseconds and Gladz is all 'your kung fu is weak' and basically stops a blood lusted class 100 punch with an open palm..then slips the guy in a head lock..and Hype rips a piece of gladz Mohawk off and shanks him in the eye with it and Gladz get's pissed and basically it ends with gladz snapping the guys neck secret agent style and tossing him aside like so much trash

the scene when he pwned Ben was pretty mean too, The guy shows up and basically makes the FF look like newbs Sue traps him in a bubble while Johnny goes nova and gladiator basically oldRyoma style laughs at that puny ass shit and blows him out like a birthday candle

and I forget if first Ben tries him..or second but gladz basically hits him in the liver..and he drops like a fly with the notice that he is basically pulped and inches away from death. Manages to get back up to one knee through sheer force of will and Gladz winds up for a second 

guy came pretty close to dying that day..it's probably one of his best durability feats.

gladz get's underestimated because X-men writers have a thing for jobbing him to X-men but he has moment of epic badassness


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 16, 2011)

Gladiator's strength also knocked Thor out with a few punches in Thor #34 or 35 (the relaunch series) IIRC.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 16, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Totsuka lacks the feats to prove it can pierce his side,



Fine. I guess the default is assuming nothing can pierce Thing's hide at all.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Kamui can  be countered by a fist to the face,



...uh this is not really a serious response.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Tsukyomi is doing jack and shit to some one who was tortured by mephisto



Except at the bare minimum freezing him for a fair bit of time, enough to line up any one of the hax jutsu that could take him out.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Summons get turned into dead big animals...



Except, you know, the ones that split in two when struck instead of dying.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> orochimaru is not gonna do anything



Except steal Ben's body if need be. Plus his body releases paralyzing gas when he's injured. Plus he can regenerate faster than wolverine.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Raikage gets smeared..



Except how's he gonna hit him? Thunderclap? Yeah, like that's seriously gonna pierce Raikage lightning armor more effectively than a Chidori.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Naruto gets beaten into a coma..and Minato hits Ben with a rasengan then Ben kills him



Rasengan's probably wouldn't work. But again, how is Thing going to hit them? Or is this running off the argument that Ben is somehow Mach 25 speed.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> seriously he's too damn durable and too freaken strong



Or people just don't actually know any feats in the Narutoverse so they assume he'll stomp a bunch of wussy ninja purely by virtue of just being tough. And don't get me wrong, he's probably physically tougher one-on-one than anything in the Narutoverse. But it's pretty silly to think that equates to an automatic victory.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 16, 2011)

feebas_factor said:


> Or people just don't actually know any feats in the Narutoverse so they assume he'll stomp a bunch of wussy ninja purely by virtue of just being tough.



More like Thing can thunderclap with the kind of strength he used to maim Dr. Doom through his armor (since even Luke Cage has thunderclapped) and brawled with base Hulk and then everybody around him is pasted by the omnidirectional shockwave or staggered into a very punchable sitting duck.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2011)

feebas_factor said:


> Fine. I guess the default is assuming nothing can pierce Thing's hide at all.



no. just not much in the naruto universe



feebas_factor said:


> ]...uh this is not really a serious response.



yes it is Ben's ability to turn him into chunky paste is far more immediate and realistic than kakashi jamui'ng some one as swift as Ben




feebas_factor said:


> Except at the bare minimum freezing him for a fair bit of time, enough to line up any one of the hax jutsu that could take him out.



the shinigami sacrificing seal Saru and Minato pulled off takes too much time he chunky soups them...pein? lawl



feebas_factor said:


> Except, you know, the ones that split in two when struck instead of dying.



fine themselves in a slowly decaying orbit



feebas_factor said:


> Except steal Ben's body if need be.



making up bullshit now? every time he tried to steal the body of some one superior to him he got muncha crunched..and if the two garbage brothers can punk Orochimaru Ben sure can



feebas_factor said:


> Plus his body releases paralyzing gas when he's injured.



Ben breathes hard dispersing all the poison gas



feebas_factor said:


> Plus he can regenerate faster than wolverine.



talking out of your ass is frowned upon in this forum. Orochimaru cannot regenerate faster than Wolverine mister Johnny melts my skin and flesh and it regenerates as soon as heat stops radiating off adamantium bones



feebas_factor said:


> Except how's he gonna hit him? Thunderclap? Yeah, like that's seriously gonna pierce Raikage lightning armor more effectively than a Chidori.



did you just seriously imply a Thunderlcap From a guy who causes a small mountain to shatter just by grabbing Tony starks arm really hard nearby is not going to knock Raikage on his ass? or fuck him up? WHAT THE HELL?

also you think Raikage is blitzing Ben lawl



feebas_factor said:


> Rasengan's probably wouldn't work. But again, how is Thing going to hit them? Or is this running off the argument that Ben is somehow Mach 25 speed.



some all of a sudden Naruto characters require mach 25 speedsters to blitz or beat down or tag?




feebas_factor said:


> Or people just don't actually know any feats in the Narutoverse so they assume he'll stomp a bunch of wussy ninja purely by virtue of just being tough. And don't get me wrong, he's probably physically tougher one-on-one than anything in the Narutoverse. But it's pretty silly to think that equates to an automatic victory.



..........


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 16, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> did you just seriously imply a Thunderlcap From a guy who causes a small mountain to shatter just by grabbing Tony starks arm really hard nearby is not going to knock Raikage on his ass? or fuck him up? WHAT THE HELL?
> 
> also you think Raikage is blitzing Ben lawl



How fast is Ben ... is he faster than Immortal Iron Fist and Spider-Man whille fighting ? Like throwing punches/evading at better speed ? 

I lol'd at Raikage blitzing Ben ... Raikage's attacks would f*cken tickle him anyway however Naruto have really fast guys with enough hax to kill him.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2011)

Raid3r2010 said:


> How fast is Ben ... is he faster than Immortal Iron Fist and Spider-Man whille fighting ? Like throwing punches/evading at better speed ?
> 
> I lol'd at Raikage blitzing Ben ... Raikage's attacks would f*cken tickle him anyway however Naruto have really fast guys with enough hax to kill him.



I don't know if he's faster than the raikage or not..though he should be considering his feats He's kept up with Hulk in brawls and spun around so fast he created a vortex strong enough to suck Namor in of all people underwater - though the feat was probably a combination of strength and speed


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 16, 2011)

Quite frankly, he doesn't need to be extremely speedy when he can strike at the ground to throw them off their feet.

Aka the same tactic Thor used to get a grip on Quicksilver.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 16, 2011)

@IWD
Eh Raikage is like mach 7 or something. Maybe slower. 
Didn't you said Ben is in the massively hypersonic (mach 25+) range or something. Raikage gets blitz


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2011)

AceDick said:


> @IWD
> Eh Raikage is like mach 7 or something. Maybe slower.
> Didn't you said Ben is in the massively hypersonic (mach 25+) range or something. Raikage gets blitz



I thought Raikage was like the only character in naruto besides mmaaaaybbbe Gai that was hypersonic that's why I said that


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 16, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> making up bullshit now? every time he tried to steal the body of some one superior to him he got muncha crunched..and if the two garbage brothers can punk Orochimaru Ben sure can



The above isn't a real response. feats of Ben being able to resist having his Soul Stolen...


----------



## AceDick (Oct 16, 2011)

Hypersonic ranges from mach 5 to relativistic speeds. Thats a huge gap. Like mountain buster to continent buster and higher. 
Raikage isn't mach 25+. If Ben is, as you said, he will speedblitz them all. Lolnaruto.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> The above isn't a real response. feats of Ben being able to resist having his Soul Stolen...



what Orochimaru does not soul steel he possess your body and suppresses you and that takes time and meanwhile he's doing that he;s a gigantic dick snake

Dongaconda taking Ben?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 16, 2011)

Naruto characters aren't that fast. But alright let them move close enough to take the worst of the thunderclap since the response of fodder to an enemy actually outlining their own battle strategy is throwing kunai.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 16, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> what Orochimaru does not soul steel he possess your body and suppresses you and that takes time and meanwhile he's doing that he;s a gigantic dick snake
> 
> Dongaconda taking Ben?



Feats of Ben resisting body related possession or wtv what oro does his called. Sasuke beat it due to sharigan, not willpower. 

also, Ben still needs feats related to the soul due to the guy we thought is madara that supposedly isn't madara and pein


----------



## AceDick (Oct 16, 2011)

'Dongaconda'
This is gold.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Feats of Ben resisting body related possession or wtv what oro does his called. Sasuke beat it due to sharigan, not willpower.



a gigantic Penis monster needs a sharigan to beat? 

Dongacondas are a physical species Cthulu



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> also, Ben still needs feats related to the soul due to the guy we thought is madara that supposedly isn't madara and pein



do you see me claiming Ben's gonna resist soul rape? why no, no you don't I'll let who ever wants to claim that..defend that point. What I did say is that it's not going to happen


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 16, 2011)

Hahaha.

ITT: Orochimaru wants your body.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> ITT: Orochimaru wants your body.



takes a whole new level of creepy when you factor in that form..and how errmmm desperate he looked

he should show up in that scifail firestarter sequel..He'd be right at home with Rino and Reverse pedo boy


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 16, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> takes a whole new level of creepy when you factor in that form..and how errmmm desperate he looked
> 
> he should show up in that scifail firestarter sequel..He'd be right at home with Rino and Reverse pedo boy



Might as well, then I could keep on not checking out either title.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 16, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> a gigantic Penis monster needs a sharigan to beat?
> 
> Dongacondas are a physical species Cthulu
> 
> ...



what is Ben going to do when Orochimaru rams his long slippery self down that as far as he can in order to "interact with ben".

Oro was defeated within Sasuke's mind due to the Sharigan. As long as circumstance allow for Oro to attempt his possession, Thing would be in grave peril.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2011)

and in order to possess him he needs to go dongaconda mode and Ben can make with the punching

one also seems to need a curse seal mark to be easily viable as a host


----------



## Thor (Oct 16, 2011)

Minato could beat the Thing on his own.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2011)

Thor said:


> Minato could beat the Thing on his own.



didn't you end up on a forced vacation for making posts just like this?


----------



## Thor (Oct 16, 2011)

No i was banned for critisizing a mod. But that's not the point.

Minato places a Hirashin seal on Thing's face. Then proceeds to rasengan his face till he chips Thing's head off. It'll take a while but Ben can't hit him.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 17, 2011)

Thor said:


> No i was banned for critisizing a mod. But that's not the point.
> 
> Minato places a Hirashin seal on Thing's face. Then proceeds to rasengan his face till he chips Thing's head off. It'll take a while but Ben can't hit him.



Ben Thunderlcpas and Minato takes a nap and Ben stomps on him until he's soup

jesus Thor


----------



## AceDick (Oct 17, 2011)

Ben has tagged some high to massively hypersonic characters. Minato isn't anywhere that fast


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 17, 2011)

even if you dismiss his better speed feats 

Minato can't hurt him..while Ben can TC or just sit there until he's too tired to move and then stompity stomp


----------



## AceDick (Oct 17, 2011)

Ben can shockwave the shit outta Narutoverse. 
They won't get the time to use hax. He is the ever stomping blue eyed Thing.


----------



## Thor (Oct 17, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Ben has tagged some high to massively hypersonic characters. Minato isn't anywhere that fast



No he has space time manipulation. Ben isn't tagging a teleporter. Beating someone doesn't mean killing them. Minato could easily BFR Ben.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thor said:


> No he has space time manipulation. Ben isn't tagging a teleporter. Beating someone doesn't mean killing them. *Minato could easily BFR Ben.*



A few miles away agree,I think Minato isn't the best bet Naruto-verse has. 

Madara(can teleport him in his own dimmension by just looking at him and casting his hax jutsuu whille being intangible),Pain(might soul f*ck if Ben is bellow 5 times speed of sound in reaction and combat speed) and Itachi(tsukuyomi,amaterasu and sword of totsuka are f*cken op) look far more dangerous.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 17, 2011)

You see, he won't get the time to do it. Its like Sensui vs Narutoverse or 23rd BDK Piccolo vs Narutoverse.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

AceDick said:


> You see, he won't get the time to do it. Its like Sensui vs Narutoverse or 23rd BDK Piccolo vs Narutoverse.



Yeah,I can't believe Ben is actually as fast as some people claim he is. (Mach 20+)

Allways thought he's as fast as Spider-Man and Captain America at best.


----------



## Thor (Oct 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm isn't that fast. Not at all. His reaction speed is shit too. He's the definition of a BRICK. Strong and durable. That's it.

Apart from the couple outlier showings like tagging the Silver Surfer or something, Ben usually fails to hit people like Spiderman, Iron Fist, Shatter Star, Daredevil.

And before people are like "oh noes it's low showings", let me tell you this in his *majority* of showing's he *has trouble* tagging street level *characters of note.* 

Most things in the Narutoverse would fail to hurt Ben, he might get chipped or blown back by a Bijuu Bomb but that's about it. It's the soul fucking, sealing, and bfr by space time manipulation that stops him from soloing.

His thunderclaps aren't even all that. He's not the fucking Hulk.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thor said:


> Ben Grimm isn't that fast. Not at all. His reaction speed is shit too. He's the definition of a BRICK. Strong and durable. That's it.
> 
> Apart from the couple outlier showings like tagging the Silver Surfer or something, *Ben usually fails to hit people like Spiderman, Iron Fist, Shatter Star, Daredevil.*And before people are like "oh noes it's low showings", let me tell you this in his *majority* of showing's he *has trouble* tagging street level *characters of note.*



Basically his combat speed is comic book peak human. 



Thor said:


> Most things in the Narutoverse would fail to hurt Ben, he might get chipped or blown back by a Bijuu Bomb but that's about it. *It's the soul fucking, sealing, and bfr by space time manipulation that stops him from soloing.*



That's what I was thinking at.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2011)

Tobi teleports him to another dimension, Itachi seals him in another dimension, Nagato rips out his soul, Minato seals him in another dimension...

Even though Ben is undoubtedly physically stronger and more durable than anyone in the Narutoverse, he isn't getting through Itachi's Susano'o before Itachi seals him away. That's the problem when a straight forward fighter tries to take on hax.

Admittedly, it'd be easier for Ben to take down the entire Narutoverse than just Tsukishima... But that's for another thread entirely.


----------



## Thor (Oct 17, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> *Tobi teleports him to another dimension, Itachi seals him in another dimension, Nagato rips out his soul, Minato seals him in another dimension...*



Apparently Ben Grimm is a speedster too and will be able to solo them all before they even think of attacking. He's Mach 20.....

His thunder claps are also city busting like the Hulk's and he could solo the whole verse with one.

I like how Ben Grimm became Super-Thing against the Naruto verse. Mach 20 movement speed, Light speed reactions, immunity to soul fucking, resistance space-time manipulation and mind manipulation, able to harm intangibles. You'll never see this in the comics.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thor said:


> Apparently Ben Grimm is a speedster too and will be able to solo them all before they even think of attacking. He's Mach 20.....
> 
> His thunder claps are also city busting like the Hulk's and he could solo the whole verse with one.
> 
> *I like how Ben Grimm became Super-Thing against the Naruto verse. Mach 20 movement speed, Light speed reactions, immunity to soul fucking, resistance space-time manipulation and mind manipulation, able to harm intangibles. You'll never see this in the comics.*



Damn,actually ... I think it would be awesome if they'd make Thing as strong as Hulk. 

Either way im wondering how Hulk would do against Naruto-verse ... even if Madara would trap in his own dimmension,Hulk destroyed dimmensions before so he'll escape ... than there is Pain's soul f*ck and Itachi's sword of totsuka which traps the opponent in a genjutsu for eternity,not sure how Hulk would deal with that but then again *Hulk is faster than Ben.*


----------



## AceDick (Oct 17, 2011)

Thor is hilarious. I will give him that.


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 17, 2011)

So wait how is been faster? Him being slow has been a common theme in fantastic four for as long as I can remember. If you are talking about his in range reaction speed I can  maybe understand. But I have never seen Ben move faster than a car let alone someone from Naruto.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 17, 2011)

Well he just needs to make a few thunderclaps no?


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 17, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Well he just needs to make a few thunderclaps no?



lol no I have yet to see his thunder claps kill anyone. Isn't it used more for clearing out multiple opponents anyways?


----------



## AceDick (Oct 17, 2011)

It has managed to hurt people with durabilities far above Narutoverse, no?


----------



## Thor (Oct 17, 2011)

Raid3r2010 said:


> Damn,actually ... I think it would be awesome if they'd make Thing as strong as Hulk.
> 
> Either way im wondering how Hulk would do against Naruto-verse ... even if Madara would trap in his own dimmension,Hulk destroyed dimmensions before so he'll escape ... than there is Pain's soul f*ck and Itachi's sword of totsuka which traps the opponent in a genjutsu for eternity,not sure how Hulk would deal with that but then again *Hulk is faster than Ben.*



They did make Thing as strong as Hulk......then he got one shotted by a serious Thor. 

Hulk would destroy the Narutoverse. Easily.  He's resisted Soul Fuck, transmutation, mind fuckery from Omega Level telepaths.


AceDick said:


> It has managed to hurt people with durabilities far above Narutoverse, no?



It hurts anyone under Luke Cage durability.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Oct 17, 2011)

Any illusion won't work against Ben ? Even for some seconds ? Thats all they need to Nagato soul rip.


----------



## Thor (Oct 17, 2011)

Is English what you don't speak?


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder who'd win between Mangog and the HST...


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 17, 2011)

AceDick said:


> It has managed to hurt people with durabilities far above Narutoverse, no?



I really don't touch comics debates their power varies way too much. The clap has indeed trashed characters with higher durabilty than Narutoverse. But at the same time I have seen characters who have taken way less get back up from it.





Thor said:


> They did make Thing as strong as Hulk......then he got one shotted by a serious Thor.
> 
> Hulk would destroy the Narutoverse. Easily.  He's resisted Soul Fuck, transmutation, mind fuckery from Omega Level telepaths.
> 
> ...



This is a good example of why I don't debate comics. These are all indeed feats of Ben. But at the same time he has been wounded from way less. You know I Know it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> lol no I have yet to see his thunder claps kill anyone. Isn't it used more for clearing out multiple opponents anyways?



if Ben's T claps are fucking up Dooms armor and shields..it's more than enough to stagger any one in the NU 



AceDick said:


> Thor is hilarious. I will give him that.



he likes to down play



Morning Wood said:


> So wait how is been faster? Him being slow has been a common theme in fantastic four for as long as I can remember. If you are talking about his in range reaction speed I can  maybe understand. But I have never seen Ben move faster than a car let alone someone from Naruto.



he's slower than Johnny and Sue's more insane reaction time feats

not slow enough to pound Minato's skull in or earth quake stomp him when he realizes the guy's setting up kunai for some weird trap then move in on his position and smash him


----------



## eHav (Oct 17, 2011)

Tobi BRF's him into his dimension and Ben dies of old age there. There's nothing more to it. Also, i would love to see some of Ben's speed feats that make him able to blitz raikage  

Totsuka pierces his durability, so do any soul related attacks. And so does kamui. Saying otherwise is bulshit. there's nothing physical about those attacks and unless you want to claim that Ben has some sort of spiritual resistance hes loosing to them.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 17, 2011)

Totsuka has to physically pierce an enemies flesh to soul seal

Raikage isn't exactly impressive speed wise compared to what FF members can do


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 17, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> if Ben's T claps are fucking up Dooms armor and shields..it's more than enough to stagger any one in the NU



I am well aware of that but there are those who haxx enough to escape the attack.





> he's slower than Johnny and Sue's more insane reaction time feats
> 
> not slow enough to pound Minato's skull in or earth quake stomp him when he realizes the guy's setting up kunai for some weird trap then move in on his position and smash him



I think you are still referring to his close range reaction speed. I think of Ben speed more like a baseball player. The player is not faster the ball but can still react to it coming at them.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> I am well aware of that but there are those who haxx enough to escape the attack.




aside from Edo Tenseis? Zetsus and those with healing factors? 



Morning Wood said:


> I think you are still referring to his close range reaction speed. I think of Ben speed more like a baseball player. The player is not faster the ball but can still react to it coming at them.



that actually kinda validates my point though, you know Minato can't afford to get anywhere near him and he has some long options that can ruin his day


----------



## Morning Wood (Oct 17, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> aside from Edo Tenseis? Zetsus and those with healing factors?



Those are the characters that actually matter in a fight like this. The majority of the rest is fodder against the Thing.





> that actually kinda validates my point though, you know Minato can't afford to get anywhere near him and he has some long options that can ruin his day



Actually against mobile opponents he is at a pretty big disadvantage. He often times tag speedsters after the fact he himself has been tagged multiple times. Spiderman is a well known advocate of being an annoying opponent of like that. But one hit from him is usually all that it takes for him to end the fight. He usually catches opponents like that in a straight trajectory. Often times coordinated with an assault with the rest of the fantastic four. He is highly outmatched in this fight by himself. He would probably take out a shitload of them but most likely he would die by getting sealed or some other crazy shit.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 17, 2011)

Zetsu aren't really going to be a problem for him but an orochimaru madara pein combo might..assuming he does not just clap them all into a coma - you do however have a point

Minato and Raikage are fast but they should not be below Ben's ability to tag if they can dance around him spiderman style (i have my doubts Pete should be faster than both..and I'm not sure if him Dancing around guys like Ben means they can) you have a point but also Remember the guy himself is no slow poke and he really only needs to clap off in their general direction or just get a glancing blow. 

This of course assuming he isn't fast enough to just grab them when they get close which I seriously doubt


----------



## eHav (Oct 17, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Totsuka has to physically pierce an enemies flesh to soul seal
> 
> Raikage isn't exactly impressive speed wise compared to what FF members can do



its a spiritual item. it should pierce whatever it wants, i thought the point of a spiritual sword was bypassing durability.

yes, but when was the last time you saw Ben actualy display a speed feat worthy of being called that on a book? i was still waiting on a scan of him actualy showing impressive movement speed. we all know faster/more powerfull characters get dumbed down a lot in comics when facing weaker oponents, it doesnt mean the weaker guys rise to their levels. everyone can tag faster oponents. Take Logan for example, nos not fast at all and he has tagged a bunch of speedsters, and we dont go "Logan blitzes narutoverse"


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 17, 2011)

eHav said:


> its a spiritual item. it should pierce whatever it wants, i thought the point of a spiritual sword was bypassing durability.



NLF 



eHav said:


> Take Logan for example, nos not fast at all and he has tagged a bunch of speedsters, and we dont go "Logan blitzes narutoverse"



people here have compared Logan to spiderman..if not slightly below him

he can blitz the vast majority of naruto characters based off that alone. there are maybe four characters with any hypersonic speed and a few dozen to a hundred that are super sonic...the vast majority of these guys the fodder the average featless jounin wouldn't even impress A list street levelers in terms of speed


----------



## eHav (Oct 17, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> NLF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so why wouldnt a spiritual item pierce something material that has no spiritual proprieties?

and nah logan isnt fast to the point of "oh snap i just lost track of him" where the hell did he go, like most ninjas can be.

At least not in the undreds of comics i have.He usualy just tanks whatever comes his way little worried about blitzing people. Spider man wooped the entire x-man team that was on secret wars for example, untill xavier wiped his mind. hes definiatly above logan.


----------



## hammer (Oct 17, 2011)

I think my brain is oozing out of my eyes now


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 17, 2011)

eHav said:


> so why wouldnt a spiritual item pierce something material that has no spiritual proprieties?
> .



because the damn thing behaved like a generic piercing weapon until it penetrated Oro and sucked him up..it came off like it needed to penetrate the flesh to make with the sealing..it's not doing that here

Why..oh Why is spiderman team wrecking an X-men roster? that seems..really out there i mean unless it was made of guys like Beak or something


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 17, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> because the damn thing behaved like a generic piercing weapon until it penetrated Oro and sucked him up..it came off like it needed to penetrate the flesh to make with the sealing..it's not doing that here



Well... sword of Totsuka has indeed never pierced anything that wasn't basically just flesh, so its penetrating power has never been demonstrated. If it were some kind of sword made of souls I'd argue that wouldn't matter, but to be honest I think it's just made of magicky liquid.



If that is indeed the case, a durable enough hide could block it.
So I agree with you on that point.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> NLF
> people here have compared Logan to spiderman..if not slightly below him
> 
> he can blitz the vast majority of naruto characters based off that alone.



...not so much on this one. Wolverine is a crapload slower than spidey, and what even makes you think spiderman blitzes Naruto characters? Powerscaling...?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 17, 2011)

Spider-Man bullet times like nobody's business, has blitzed multiple metas at once and has precog on top of that to help against faster threats, and has pinned Iron Man down with webbing in front of him before a repulsor blast can move even close enough to ruin his street clothes.

And now he has Shang-Chi martial arts training besides all that. Shang-Chi being a bullet timer on his own.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 18, 2011)

Shang Chi trained pete? good for him..


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 18, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Shang Chi trained pete? good for him..



I haven't kept up with him but someone posted it here recently I think...


----------



## AceDick (Oct 18, 2011)

Why do people keep mentioning the 'Pete dodged bullets' thing as if its an impressive speed feat. Bullet timing is itself only supersonic and the guy even has precog so its somewhat like 'aim dodging'. Now, bullet dodging with out aim dodging should be low supersonic. Most mid-high tier are as fast if not faster


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 18, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Why do people keep mentioning the 'Pete dodged bullets' thing as if its an impressive speed feat. Bullet timing is itself only supersonic and the guy even has precog so its somewhat like 'aim dodging'. Now, bullet dodging with out aim dodging should be low supersonic. Most mid-high tier are as fast if not faster



It's part of his feats, why wouldn't one mention it. And even among bullet timers, Spider-Man is generally considered to be among the top. Daredevil for example swats individual bullets away with a thin stick from a few feet away, with enough precision to make them land wherever he wants them to. Spider-Man is faster than him.

But fine. Wolverine caught a bullet between two fingers, no precog. Spider-Man punched him to the bottom of a skyscrapper and Wolverine couldn't do squat to stop it. Just be glad no one mentions Spidey blitzing Masterson Thor.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 18, 2011)

You can mention the feat of Pete dodging a mach 3.5 bullet from 2m without precog.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 18, 2011)

spiderman and his feats are inconsisitent anyways (that is what i hear).


----------



## Thor (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm glad no one mentions Spider-Man being resistant to the Void's tentacles.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> I'm glad no one mentions Spider-Man being resistant to the Void's tentacles.



Silly rabbit, Spiderman is a male. Of course he'd resist tentacle rape...


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 18, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Silly rabbit, Spiderman is a male. Of course he'd resist tentacle rape...



that's what you think..


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 18, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> that's what you think..



Keep rule 63 out of this please.


----------



## Thor (Oct 18, 2011)

That's his alternate reality daughter.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> That's his alternate reality daughter.



Ahhh
So many spider-women so little tentacles


----------



## AceDick (Oct 18, 2011)

Isn't that Mayday Parker?


----------



## Thor (Oct 18, 2011)

Doc Ock trained her well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Isn't that Mayday Parker?



Yep.
Here is Ashley Barton.


There is like over 10 of them.


----------



## Thor (Oct 18, 2011)

That's Peter's alternate reality daughter too.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 20, 2011)

pillarofautumn said:


> i could see kamui taking him out because the ability simply teleports the targeted point to another dimension, so grim's durability is irrelevant. but correct me if im wrong, i dont know that much about the ability, just heard it from a friend.



It's irrelevant since Ben at Mach 25 is fast enough to just thunderclap everyone to death instantly (no ranged attacks can hurt him), and Kamui has never been seen to be used quickly anyway, right?

I succeeded too much apparently 

There was also an argument that Ben is SO DURABLE that he actually resists spacetime warps. Make of that what you will.



Thor said:


> Apparently Ben Grimm is a speedster too and will be able to solo them all before they even think of attacking. He's Mach 20.....
> 
> His thunder claps are also city busting like the Hulk's and he could solo the whole verse with one.
> 
> I like how Ben Grimm became Super-Thing against the Naruto verse. Mach 20 movement speed, Light speed reactions, immunity to soul fucking, resistance space-time manipulation and mind manipulation, able to harm intangibles. You'll never see this in the comics.



Pretty much sums up the thread.


----------

